# Astonishing Cut Quality



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

...and all for the low low price of $175.00

Very good review Willie. Much appreciated.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *pinto'*... thanks for the effort to post.

Must admit I have one and love it… in fact I have the "other two", to maximise depth (missus had 3 jobs at the time)...

*PS.* Those large bearings are great to help me identify them from the 1/4" bits.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Jerry,
I know, not cheap. But if you're working with Peruvian Walnut at $15 per b.f. it starts to make sense!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah… no?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Great review *pinto *... thanks for the effort to post.
> 
> Must admit I have one and love it… in fact I have the "other two", to maximise depth (missus had 3 jobs at the time)...
> 
> ...


hell id be surprised if you didn't ducks.

but hey pinto thank for the review because ive been eye balling those for awhile and you might just have pushed me into it*.thanks-lol.*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ah… no?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


no COTL,to make lures you dont need one-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> no COTL,to make lures you dont need one-lol.
> - pottz


For $175 they do everything… cut grass… even fillet fish.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> no COTL,to make lures you dont need one-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> For $175 they do everything… cut grass… even fillet fish.
> ...


i know you get a commission for selling those but cmon,not to a lure maker,your showing desperation!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Ah… no?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> ...


Okay, okay…. After 11 years here and 71 furniture projects posted, I start making lures a few months ago and that's how people know me? A lure maker? I'm the guy who recommended the Yonica router bits awhile back because they're actually pretty good and half the price. On the other hand I am very cheap…. er frugal.

I have to admit thought that router bit does look pretty badass.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ah… no?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> ...


sorry cotl i didn't want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as suck,my apologies my friend.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> sorry cotl i didn t want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as suck,my apologies my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Respected as what???? What did you write? It's getting deeper there pottz!

I was just rolling with the joke….. I love this kind of stuff. Drives my wife crazy though.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> sorry cotl i didn t want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as suck,my apologies my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


huh,i think i said i respected you as a serious woodworker? deeper than what? cmon you cant take a compliment,what do you want me too say?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> sorry cotl i didn t want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as suck,my apologies my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call *"Hook, line and sinker"*... two on the one cast… and a single bait.

*pottzy*, I knew you were in construction… but I didn't think it was digging deeper holes!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> sorry cotl i didn t want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as suck,my apologies my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


no im not so im confused,did i say say something wrong or nasty?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

can someone tell me what i said wrong or offensive? i thought we could all joke between friends,or maybe not? maybe because were not friends? im confused.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

its just a typo Pottz,
I'm sure you meant "such" but you spelled out "suck".

"sorry cotl i didn't want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as *suck*,my apologies my friend."

Craftsman on the Lake probably saw it as a typo too and was just joking with you.
No worries though I'm sure.
We're all friends here.
Jon


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> can someone tell me what i said wrong or offensive? i thought we could all joke between friends,or maybe not? maybe because were not friends? im confused.
> 
> - pottz


Did your mouth move… your fingers typed??? Then, you said/typed something wrong. Now go and self-flagelate and kneel on upturned drawing pins wearing a barbed wire jockstrap.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> its just a typo Pottz,
> I m sure you meant "such" but you spelled out "suck".
> 
> "sorry cotl i didn't want to steriotype you as a lure maker,your a serious woodworker and should be respected as *suck*,my apologies my friend."
> ...


well i hope so,i respect the mans work and have always said so.his response has me wondering?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> can someone tell me what i said wrong or offensive? i thought we could all joke between friends,or maybe not? maybe because were not friends? im confused.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


uchhhhhhh!!! really i need too do that much!!!!forget it im out-lol.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Whoa….
Two thing happened here.
1. I've highjacked this poor OP's thread about router bits…. unintentional to this extent.
2. Everybody wind it down a bit. This is the thing about text answers. You can't see the 'wink' in someones eye. Nothing was wrong of offensive. I knew Pottz was commenting in jest, I know the 'suck' thing was a typo. I was just rolling with it and having a good time with it. What a great typo. Pottz has been a friend on here for awhile now. NO ONE SAID ANYTHING WRONG.

BTW… the suck thing that was a typo for the word 'such' couldn't have been better. I've done stuff like that and you can only do a face plant afterwards, but when someone else does it it's priceless and open for having a good time with it.
And Pottz, you're a good guy. I even like your avatar. Is that a recent picture of you? (See, that's that's who I am. I am so full of it. Ask my wife).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I even like your avatar. Is that a recent picture of you?
> - Craftsman on the lake


But temporarily, I believe the dog is seeking legal advice.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I too have been looking at these router bits, may get one now, if only for the entertainment value of this review discussion.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Whoa….
> Two thing happened here.
> 1. I ve highjacked this poor OP s thread about router bits…. unintentional to this extent.
> 2. Everybody wind it down a bit. This is the thing about text answers. You can t see the wink in someones eye. Nothing was wrong of offensive. I knew Pottz was commenting in jest, I know the suck thing was a typo. I was just rolling with it and having a good time with it. What a great typo. Pottz has been a friend on here for awhile now. NO ONE SAID ANYTHING WRONG.
> ...


thank you dan for clearing it up it was late and i wasn't sure if you were joking or not,as said without seeing a persons expressions it not always clear.and who said it was a typo ? now im kidding your work is about as far as it gets from sucking.and dont worry ill get my dog to drop the lawsuit-lol.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Just my two cents here… Pretty much all my uncle and I use now are Whiteside bits. Yes, they are expensive, but you get what you pay for. Have I used other bits and will they do the job - sure, but I don't think the cut quality can be matched. If you have the dough go for a Whiteside bit. I've never had a bad result from using them.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Having wood tear out when routing gets old. You convinced me and I parted with $175. It was totally worth it. This thing cuts like butter easily and smoothly. It's the difference between driving a jalopy and a Rolls Royce. I've never owned a bit that cut like this no matter how new and sharp it was. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... It s the difference between driving a jalopy and a Rolls Royce…
> - iminmyshop


Hmmm, I've never found driving a Rolls Royce to be that bad…

... but the bits are great.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been drooling over those bits since they came out but can't quite pull the trigger yet. I've been using top/bottom bearing bits for quite a while and it's easy enough to crank the bit up/down to follow the template to keep all the cuts going "down hill". The one problem I've had is with 1/2" shank bits and a cutter diameter of 3/4", the lower bearing is quite narrow with a poor shield. Being on the bottom (in a router table), it gets dusted up and basically is toast. Having a larger bottom bearing (with the proper shielding) can be had with one of these larger diameter bits. Trigger finger getting itchy 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve been drooling over those bits since they came out but can t quite pull the trigger yet. I ve been using top/bottom bearing bits for quite a while and it s easy enough to crank the bit up/down to follow the template to keep all the cuts going "down hill". The one problem I ve had is with 1/2" shank bits and a cutter diameter of 3/4", the lower bearing is quite narrow with a poor shield. Being on the bottom (in a router table), it gets dusted up and basically is toast. Having a larger bottom bearing (with the proper shielding) can be had with one of these larger diameter bits. Trigger finger getting itchy 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


cmon splint…......do it ! it's christmas,you deserve it.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> cmon splint…......do it ! it s christmas,you deserve it.
> 
> - pottz


You know, a fresh pice of carbide in the ol' router table drawer sure would spruce up the shop 8^)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The trouble is… I bought a bunch of straight bits of various sizes and configurations… that I haven't even gotten around to using and now they are obsolete! It's cherry I have and lots of it, and it burns if you look at it wrong. You might even could burn it with a hand saw, so just assume every thing routed needs to be sanded. OK, not for a 1/8 roundover, but most anything of any size, so it is tempting since I'm fixin to make a 52" round table of cherry, but $175? Wow!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm only $173.99 at routerbitworld.com.

But I see that it's only 1 1/8" cutting height. It would be nice to have 1 1/2.

Somebody on ebay has 6 of them for $125 each.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it's pricey thats for sure,a little hard to justify for one project.ive contemplated getting one since i saw it but just not enough need yet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> cmon splint…......do it ! it s christmas,you deserve it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Put it under the mistletoe and you'll be *routing* rather than *kissing*.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> cmon splint…......do it ! it s christmas,you deserve it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


maybe santa duck will bring me one (wink) and one for my friend splint too !


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

A quick scan indicates a brew ha ha about something but, skipping that, I really really have wanted one of these for a while now but just can't bring myself to pay the price, even though I know it would be awesome to have.

I bought its little brother.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't vouch for Yonicio bits, but I use the Whiteside RFT2100. It's a 1/4" spiral bit with bearing on the tip. Quite reasonably priced for a spiral carbide but. 
Best


----------

